# Temperature sensing Coils



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

Any vendors have stock of any temperature sensing coils? I have to see if there is something to this temperature control? @Philip Dunkley and @free3dom say it rocks... time for me to check it out!


----------



## andro (5/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any vendors have stock of any temperature sensing coils? I have to see if there is something to this temperature control? @Philip Dunkley and @free3dom say it rocks... time for me to check it out!
> 
> View attachment 24557


@KieranD .


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

andro said:


> @KieranD .



Thanks @andro! On my to his website!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

All sold out!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

Bender said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> Do you know someone close by to get some nickel wire?



Not off hand... haven't looked yet... my device only arrives on Wednesday.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (5/4/15)

@Rob Fisher Sending you an OCC TSC 0,15ohm coil in the morning, should be there by Wednesday in time for your device!!

Cheers

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KieranD (5/4/15)

More OCC TSC Coils are in bound  
As well as the VapoWire 26 AWG Ni200


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

KieranD said:


> More OCC TSC Coils are in bound
> As well as the VapoWire 26 AWG Ni200



Thanks @KieranD! Winner Winner Poultry meal! 

PS: I have to say this Cuttwood juice is top quality!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (5/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @KieranD! Winner Winner Poultry meal!
> 
> PS: I have to say this Cuttwood juice is top quality!



Indeed! The Monster Melons is awesome!!! 
Restocking soon!!! Shipment should leave the US any day now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

@KieranD
I am also interested in that Cuttwood Melon juice when it arrives
As well as the Vaponaute one that was out of stock, i think under the rainbow - cant remember

And then its over to you to do a selling job and put together a boquet of other wonderful paraphernalia that can hitch the ride

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/4/15)

Silver said:


> @KieranD
> I am also interested in that Cuttwood Melon juice when it arrives
> As well as the Vaponaute one that was out of stock, i think under the rainbow - cant remember
> 
> And then its over to you to do a selling job and put together a boquet of other wonderful paraphernalia that can hitch the ride


+ 1 on those 2 jooses @KieranD. My Over the Rainbow is running dangerously low.


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Andre said:


> + 1 on those 2 jooses @KieranD. My Over the Rainbow is running dangerously low.



Thanks @Andre

@KieranD - we need the "over the rainbow" !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/15)

Silver said:


> @KieranD
> I am also interested in that Cuttwood Melon juice when it arrives
> As well as the Vaponaute one that was out of stock, i think under the rainbow - cant remember
> 
> And then its over to you to do a selling job and put together a boquet of other wonderful paraphernalia that can hitch the ride


Ah, just looked - the Cuttwood seems to be in stock @Silver, and available in 18 mg. Also got the Pearing Melon Dew (12 mg) from the E-Liquid Project to try. And shipping is an oh so reasonable R50.00 only.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, just looked - the Cuttwood seems to be in stock @Silver, and available in 18 mg. Also got the Pearing Melon Dew (12 mg) from the E-Liquid Project to try. And shipping is an oh so reasonable R50.00 only.



Thanks @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

